# New member



## Millslane (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello my name is Bigmills. I am 34 with about 10  years of bodybuilding experience.. I just want to get to know some guys that are the same as me..that's it!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

Millslane said:


> Hello my name is Bigmills. I am 34 with about 10  years of bodybuilding experience.. I just want to get to know some guys that are the same as me..that's it!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Welcome bigmills, a lot of liked minded guys here.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Millslane (Oct 5, 2015)

Riles said:


> Welcome


Thank you Riles..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Millslane (Oct 7, 2015)

Thx Axillist, you have you been around forms for long?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axillist (Oct 8, 2015)

Millslane said:


> Thx Axillist, you have you been around forms for long?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Newcomer to this forum but I've been on many others for about 3-4 years.


----------



## Millslane (Oct 8, 2015)

Axillist said:


> Newcomer to this forum but I've been on many others for about 3-4 years.


That's cool bro same with me I've been in them since 2008 I just didn't really know this world existed if you know what I mean? I had no one to talk to about it at least now I got some guys you are on the same page as me .

.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Great to be back


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome info on this site


----------

